# Appreciation of the Lever (or not)



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to make a suggestion to all you pump boys. Find out where your nearest forum member with a lever is, and go round. Take your grinder with you. Take your favourite bean so you know what to compare it to, and be prepared to be surprised!

I say this, because on more than one occasion I have had pump and lever machines, and for that matter, flat or conical grinders and it never ever ceases to amaze me how different the two machines can make of the same bean, same grinder combination.

The result might be that you prefer the taste of your own pump set up, but there again, it might not be!

Go on, ask around and have a shot. I am in Newcastle and people know that they are welcome to my gaff anytime!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

I completely endorse this suggestion, coming from the perspective of someone with a classic who came within a hair's breadth of a big pump upgrade (prob would have been brewtus DB or even duetto/Verona) but was lucky enough to stumble on a local used L1 for sale and thought "well you never know..."

A couple of trial shots later and all thoughts of the pump DB had evaporated, now very happy owner of the aforementioned L1!! The point being, I hadn't even considered a lever out of pure ignorance (e.g. perceived lack of 'control' and belief that i would need to develop some kind of arcane technique in order to make a lever even work let alone produce quality shots) and I suspect many others are in a similar boat. Had the L1 not turned up at such a convenient time and place, i'm pretty sure I would still be ignorant and frankly would have missed out big time!

Try it, you might like it - and if not at least you know!!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

To be totally clear btw - I don't necessarily believe lever shots are inherently 'better', but I do believe they are different and for some people (like myself it seems) those differences are hugely appealing.

Sorry just occurred to me that I didn't want to come across as some kind of lever extremist!!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a similar experience to mcharrogate although what swung it for me was the enthusiasm (not extremism) and description of the drink in the cup that I heard from other forum members on a forum day... plus having lusted after a rocket, there is something all together more aesthetically pleasing in my eye about the LI. It is also immensely satisfying to use. If I lived closer but when I'm next up in Newcaste for a few days, I'll be round Dave, not to be persuaded about a lever but to develop my understanding and skill (and for the crack).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil, you will be more than welcome....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you, bonny lad.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

I love my L1. For making coffee in my house it gives me a very satisfying amount of control and focus on the coffees I make, which is an important part of the ritual of the thing for me. I can't speak to other levers, or indeed to pump machines, all I know is it gives tasty, consistent, fuss free drinks.

I am grateful to the forum lever owners for making it so trying a lever seemed like a perfectly normal thing to do, and to coffee chap for introducing me to the L1. I am in south east London and would be happy to let a forum member have a play.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup, there can be a big difference in taste of the resulting shot. I wouldn't just narrow this down to machines though, always try out the various options before stumping up the cash. There are loads of great people with gear on here and many are willing to demo it so if you're in the market then ask around!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Dfk41. Still haven't been able to buy my lever but would happily pop over again for a brew and banter!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You would be welcome anytime


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Ditto most of above from classic to L1.

Still makes me smile when I produce a nice shot with plenty of flavour .

Really looking forward to visiting foundry and trying out the e10 to get the conical experience .


----------



## pizzaman383 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been using a spring lever (same group as L1 but in dipper version) for a few weeks, now. I just put away my Vibiemme DoubleDomo because I prefer the shots from the lever.


----------

